# Electrician in USA



## emmi7cali

Does anyone know if it is possible to transfer UK qualificatication for electrician to the USA


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

As far as a straight transfer is concerned, I don't think that will work - unless some state has reciprocity with the UK. However, electrician qualifications are handled in the US on a state-by-state basis, so you need to take a look at what is required for a state license in the states you may be interested in. Google "state electrical licensing" and you should turn up LOTS of links to state licensing boards and information about qualifications, exams and whatever else you need.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia

What do you know about 120 volt wiring? I imagine that if you have the right to work in the US, you would then have to pass the licensing exam, and where there are strong unions, possibly get into a union. I don't think we had an electrician shortage even during the construction boom, and now that that is over, I can't imagine you would have much luck finding work.

Consider Australia. They have been screaming for people in the trades.


----------



## Rachel_Heath

Sadly I think you're going to strike out here.

First of all, electricians are probably not going to be classified as a skill that will enable you to obtain a H-1B visa. The usual requirement is that the field of work has a corresponding degree that can be studied under.

As Bev stated, Electricians here are regulated at the State rather than Federal level which would make any job hunt exponentially harder.

Finally most electricians here, like the UK, are small or 1-man shops and as such the chances of finding an organization willing to go through the paperwork and cost of hiring an H-1B worker would be negligible, especially given that many electricians tend to work at companies for shorter periods of time.

I'd agree with synthia on this, and suggest you try your luck elsewhere like Oz; at least they have much the same voltage etc. as the UK and Europe.


----------



## synthia

To me the big advantage of going to a country with a point system is that you don't have to find an employer before you go. That is so hard to do long-distance.


----------



## carly26

*Electrician from the UK*

HI, you guys answered this question . My boyfriend is an electrician in the UK -with decent experience. Will it be impossible for him to find work here in the states? This is a first for me- never had a long distance like this and we would like to make it work, but all this visa and finding a job thing is very disheartening! Doesnt seem as if things wil be possible : ( Any advice?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Carly,
OK, nothing is impossible - but electricians in the US are a "licensed" trade, which means he would have to satisfy the state licensing requirements in terms of training and experience before he could even look for work.

You might want to contact your state licensing agency for electricians to find out the specific requirements and see how likely it is he could meet them once he gets there.

There's always the fiancé visa, if things are that far along.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Rachel_Heath

Carly,

As I indicated earlier, an electricians job is one thats highly unlikely to be covered by an H-1B visa so you're only two choices are a B1/B2 visa (which would enable him to stay here for up to a year at a time but would not be allowed to work) or the K1 fiancé visa as Bev mentioned.

An immigrant getting a job here is not the problem - it's having the legal right to have a job that is the major issue.


----------



## synthia

There are also county licenses. Try contacting your local government and see what they have to say. Assuming you are going the marriage route, that is.

I did some googling, and it seems a lot of the exam is based on knowing local code.


----------



## carly26

*so helpful*

Thanks for the response. I am sure though that say if my UK boyfriend comes in on a B1/B2 visa , he could find under the table work in bars or something. 

I dont know what else to tell him. My uncle is an electrician and i will prob ask him what the deal will be. But i have heard that yes it is hard to find work here as one coming from the UK. 

Also, maybe it is feasible that he went to school or a training school here on a student visa, he then might be able to work legally part time. (He is not a college grad which would prob hinder him more as well)

ahhhh long distance relationships !!! Hope something gives!


----------



## Bevdeforges

carly26 said:


> Thanks for the response. I am sure though that say if my UK boyfriend comes in on a B1/B2 visa , he could find under the table work in bars or something.


I wouldn't recommend it. The Immigration Service has been pretty brutal lately in raiding establishments that hire immigrants under the table. Obviously, they are targeting the Hispanic illegals, but there is growing pressure for Immigration to "prove" they are equal opportunity when it comes to throwing out illegals, and you don't want your boyfriend to get caught up in that kind of raid. (Yes, it will impair his chances of getting back in legally.)



carly26 said:


> Also, maybe it is feasible that he went to school or a training school here on a student visa, he then might be able to work legally part time. (He is not a college grad which would prob hinder him more as well)


There is a provision to allow those on a student visa to work limited hours (and they are rather limited) while attending school.

Long distance relationships really are tricky these days. Any chance you could head over to the UK for a while?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gkloken

Just remember if he comes under Fiance visa you have to get married within *90 days f*rom arrival. Then it takes right now 3 months to process a work permit and temporary residency. 
In 2 years he applies for citizenship, even if you are divorced within 8 months after marriage, he still has the right to apply .
For him to come as fiance and get married he will in total be able to work legally 3 months from date of marriage .
Are you ready to go that far? Working under the table is risky depending on the State you are in !?


----------



## gkloken

Forgot to mention getting married outside the USA right now can take up to 36 months before the spouse are allowed to enter the USA. Be careful NOT to go that route!


----------



## synthia

I second gloken! Emphatically!

I have met so many people who have married outside the US thinking that would make it easier, when in fact it makes it extremely difficult. Even before the tightening of the visa process, it took on average two years.

Do not marry outside the US!


----------



## Rachel_Heath

gkloken said:


> Forgot to mention getting married outside the USA right now can take up to 36 months before the spouse are allowed to enter the USA. Be careful NOT to go that route!


Not sure where you got that information from because as far as I'm aware it's _*very *_wrong! Granted a delay may be incurred because of the Adam Walsh Act requiring the USCIS to perform criminal background checks on petitioners however that's true no matter which way the spouse enters the country.

Coming in as a spouse to an American does not incur any delay. The Green Card will be issued with a 2 year 'temporary status' limitation. 21 months later the holder requests to have the status removed and the card converted to one without conditions.

As per the USCIS:



> The immediate relatives of U.S. citizens, which includes parents, spouses and unmarried children under the age of 21, do not have to wait for an immigrant visa number to become available once the visa petition filed for them is approved by USCIS.


In addition, as per the US consulate in the UK:



> As of April 25, 2008, we are processing petitions filed on February 13, 2008.


Your statement seems very alarmist and untrue. Why on earth would it be 'faster' to obtain a K fiancé Visa than to come in on an I-130? It makes no sense what so ever! Where did you get the 36 month delay from?


----------



## twostep

Carly - do not even think about work under the table. It would be the easiest way for your boyfriend to get a one-way ticket home and be barred from re-entry for a period of about ten years. 
Your only way is the legal route.


----------



## gkloken

*Electrician in the USA .*



Rachel_Heath said:


> Not sure where you got that information from because as far as I'm aware it's _*very *_wrong! Granted a delay may be incurred because of the Adam Walsh Act requiring the USCIS to perform criminal background checks on petitioners however that's true no matter which way the spouse enters the country.
> 
> Coming in as a spouse to an American does not incur any delay. The Green Card will be issued with a 2 year 'temporary status' limitation. 21 months later the holder requests to have the status removed and the card converted to one without conditions.
> 
> In addition, as per the US consulate in the UK:
> 
> Your statement seems very alarmist and untrue.
> Why on earth would it be 'faster' to obtain a K fiancé Visa than to come in on an I-130? It makes no sense what so ever!
> Where did you get the 36 month delay from?


Where does the "faster" K Fiance Visa come from??

I refrained from responding to this message until I once again confirmed with one of the top USA Lawyers dealing with 100's of these specific cases. Between him and the USCIS I obtain my regular information about Immigration. 

He was visibly disturbed by this response to say the least and specifically went directly back to the USCIS and confirmed what I said before . 
The info on the web act as guidelines only .
Immigration Laws adjusts continuously and can be very confusing to say the least. 
Anyone wanting to get married to an Alien Spouse should do so in the USA and/ or if married outside, submit directly in the US to the USCIS or through a a legal representative again in the US. 
Several Embassies does not accept the I-130 any longer. 

Every case varies but in an almost perfect scenario, one could get a response within 8 weeks. As you can see for yourself it is now standing on 11 weeks (almost 4 months) for submissions to be getting processed only.
That does not mean that you will get your answer in 11 weeks.

Entry for the Spouse and /or children does not occur immediately.
Various recent case entries was only after 2 years, complicated cases can take up to 36 months. 
The time period depends on the available number of I -130 's issued for a certain period and to different states . Thus even the state where the petition is submitted differs from another in the time it takes to process and approve it. 
Those that had to deal with the US Consulates will know from experience how complicated it sometimes can be. 
I say again get a Tourist Visa and get a law firm in the US to deal with your further applications. 

"Alarmist or Untrue " whatever you choose to call it , I choose to ignore it because I know and work with the facts of my 5 year experiences with the US Immigration.


----------



## Rachel_Heath

What you state are more extreme circumstances. I know of one couple (she was a US Citizen, he was French) - the application process took 7 months from end to end and they entered the US just over 11 months after the process took place - and that was late 2006.

You were very generic in your posting and you said bluntly "_Be careful NOT to go that route!_" which is still very incorrect information. Whilst there may be situations where the process can take longer your post was pretty alarmist in stating the 36 months. A better message would have been 'Be aware that under certain circumstances the process can take up to 36 months'.



> Where does the "faster" K Fiance Visa come from??


er, the statement "_Just remember if he comes under Fiance visa you have to get married within 90 days from arrival. Then it takes right now 3 months to process a work permit and temporary residency. _" seems to imply just that. Indeed your last post stated "_Anyone wanting to get married to an Alien Spouse should do so in the USA and/ or if married outside, submit directly in the US to the USCIS or through a a legal representative again in the US._" also reaffirms your view that coming in under a K Fiancé visa is faster.



> I refrained from responding to this message until I once again confirmed with one of the top USA Lawyers dealing with 100's of these specific cases. Between him and the USCIS I obtain my regular information about Immigration.


I'm sorry but this fails to impress one iota; the internet is replete with people who claim such situations e.g. "My brother is a..." or "My sister-in-law knows..." And getting information from the USCIS is notoriously difficult.

The OP was from the UK and the US Consulate as a USCIS field office that can process I-130 forms thereby making the process much simpler than having to apply to the Department of State.

All the evidence I've got from both personal experience and other forums (ranges for between 4 and 7 months for British applications) dispute your alarmist statements an I stand 100% by my rebuttal.


----------



## caryn1205

Hi...I am also trying to find out what qualifications need to be addressed. My boyfriend also lives in England and is self-employed and also contracted out electrician. We are trying to move to the direction of long distance to short distance (no distance..lol) relationship. If you find out anything...please let me know. It would be much appreciated! Caryn


----------



## Fatbrit

caryn1205 said:


> Hi...I am also trying to find out what qualifications need to be addressed. My boyfriend also lives in England and is self-employed and also contracted out electrician. We are trying to move to the direction of long distance to short distance (no distance..lol) relationship. If you find out anything...please let me know. It would be much appreciated! Caryn


The answer is that it's state specific. Where are you going to live?


----------



## caryn1205

Fatbrit said:


> The answer is that it's state specific. Where are you going to live?


Thank you for answering.
I live in Colorado...and so that is where he will be too. (Denver area).


----------



## Fatbrit

caryn1205 said:


> Thank you for answering.
> I live in Colorado...and so that is where he will be too. (Denver area).


Colorado Electrical Board Home Page


----------



## caryn1205

Thank you very much!!! Great help!! 
Have a great night.
Caryn


----------



## UKSA

Hi. I am in the same boat i am moving to the USA next year and need to know how to change over. So please if you could pass on any information you reveive it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Fatbrit

UKSA said:


> Hi. I am in the same boat i am moving to the USA next year and need to know how to change over. So please if you could pass on any information you reveive it would be much appreciated.


Unless you're moving to Colorado, the info will not be good. Licenses for electricians are done by States -- so there are more than 50 ways of doing them.


----------



## UKSA

carly26 said:


> HI, you guys answered this question . My boyfriend is an electrician in the UK -with decent experience. Will it be impossible for him to find work here in the states? This is a first for me- never had a long distance like this and we would like to make it work, but all this visa and finding a job thing is very disheartening! Doesnt seem as if things wil be possible : ( Any advice?


Hey Carly , I am in a similar situation.. My Gf lives in america and i wish to move there to florida next year. i am also and electrician and would like to know if you have found any information that you could pass onto me which may help me out a little. I hope everything worked out for you and maybe if he did make it in america you could put in a word for me  Thank You.


----------



## c. nuttee

Facinating just facinating these kinds of conversations. I am American and my husband is French. We were married in France and have been married for four years and will eventually return to the USA. We have a son who is three and has an american passport and french passport. He is all set. I wrote the American Embassy in Paris contact person and they sent me a very suncinct explanation of how I can immigrate to the USA with a french spouse.


*The remainder of this post is full of untruths, half truths and ambiguous statements. Readers are advised not to rely on any of the content.* FB -- Moderator


1. Since we have been marrried for over two years most time limits will not be an issue. Under two years immigration is taken on a case by case basis. So what my husband will need to do, is go to the USA embassy with me in Paris and take an appointment for an entrance visa. If his paperwork is in order on the day of the appointment he will get an entrance visa immediately during his appointment. They print them right up on the computer and print them out. I was told DO NOT REPEAT DO NOT let homeland security apply for the social security number this can be done at your local social security office using your entrance visa. It all goes very quickly once you are married for over two years.
2. If you are married in the USA it also takes anywhere from one to two years to get a green card (residence permit) and social security number. The general rule is that immigration likes to wait their two years to make sure it is not a white marriage as they are called in France. Or fake marriage although many are. I have met an american who has married two foriegn women for cash. The deal is half at the marriage and half when they get their green card. He never slept with either of them and provided troves of warm and loving photos for the immigration officer. I think he got 30K for the first marriage and an alarming 60k for the second. He has been bombarded by offers since but has declined over heightened fears since the early 2000's. Both these marriages took place during the 90's. 

so the general immigration rule of thumb for getting permission to work is about two years unless you enter the country already past that mark and than you can get set in about 4-6 months. 

either way it is a financial burden to marry a foreign person. The change in job qualifications from country to country is not good and most people end up underemployed in their new countries. 

C. Nuttee


----------



## c. nuttee

on the question of qualifications changing from country to country, generally they do not at all.

I am a USA nurse and to be a nurse in france I would have to take my last year of nursing school in france and take the french nursing test. than because i would be a newly starting
out nurse with no recognition for my previous experience in the usa, i would be obligated by
the unions to work nights and weekend for two years mimimum but could be longer. so i chose to teach english days during the week for almost the same pay as the nurses in france earn about a third of what they do in the usa. 

very rarely do qualifications or university degrees make sense in forigen countries. some computer educations are transferable. some engineering skills are transferable depending on your language ability. but for the most part many educations are not recognized in foriegn countries without taking the standard test in your new country. my guess would be you would need to take the electrician journeymans lisence in the usa. one way to know would be to look on the internet at the state you are going to relocate to lisencing boards for electricians. if you are an english speaker my thought is that it would be possible to pass the test. likely you would need to take some mandatory safety classes also.

I have met some foriegn doctors who immigrated to the usa and although having completed their training for instance in india or germany. they must take their 4 year residency over again in order to be a doctor in the usa. i have also met a russian doctor who was refused immigration to the usa as a doctor and than went to nursing school and learned english and was able to emmigrate as a nurse to the usa and says he earns more as a nurse with safer better working conditions than he did as a doctor in russia. 

anyway, in general qualifications do not transfer well, even computer tech stuff and programming, they likely would prefer someone who is local. i think the younger your are the easier it is to immigrate. it is almost like starting over. well it is starting over. so you better have a really good reason to do it. 

c. nuttee


----------



## twostep

What next???


----------



## c. nuttee

*google electrician journeyman to start*

I would start by looking on google for your girlfriends home state about journeymens lisences. Than I would ask your girlfriend the names of the local
techinical schools that teach electricians. You can look on their websites for the programs and email the teachers from the websites.

Either the state electricians people will know the rules or the schools. My guess is you will have to take some american classes and probally the test again. Which would be easy for you since you are already an experienced electrician.

The big part will be the waiting game for permission to work. After you are married and rush right over to immigration it just takes time to process and
also additional time waiting to get your number so you can work.

I am not sure but maybe you can go to school without a social security number
after you are married on a student kind of number as many foriegn students are
never given social security numbers. just the numbers so they can register
for classes at their school. i think most schools in the usa are used to foriegn students and know the rules well. most schools have lots of foriegn students.

so start with googling journeymen electricians for your girlfriends home state
and second look up teachers on the local community colleges (two year schools) or technical schools in her area. She will know the names. The teachers websites will be on the sites.

c. nuttee


----------



## Davis1

c. nuttee said:


> 2. If you are married in the USA it also takes anywhere from one to two years to get a green card (residence permit) and social security number. The general rule is that immigration likes to wait their two years to make sure it is not a white marriage as they are called in France. Or fake marriage although many are. I have met an american who has married two foriegn women for cash.
> 
> so the general immigration rule of thumb for getting permission to work is about two years unless you enter the country already past that mark and than you can get set in about 4-6 months.


All that is is total nonsense


----------



## c. nuttee

*sitting in a coffee shop for a year or two*

*The remainder of this post is full of untruths, half truths and ambiguous statements. Readers are advised not to rely on any of the content.* FB -- Moderator

From the day you marry an american you will be waiting for permission to work.

First it will be just a process of going to immigration and presenting your marriage papers etc.

Than once you apply for your social security card it can take anywhere from eight months to a year and that application is done after your first step with immigration.

So, either plan on going to school as a foriegn student if you can but you will spend a lot of time in the USA waiting for a social security number. And they don't give those out instantly because of the instances of fake marriages.

So with the immigration process and waiting for your permisison to work which will be your social security number. You will definately be not able to work minimally one year and often times two years. 

I mean I wish I could tell you differently. And you will not be able to be an electrician once you finally get your social security number unless you get
a USA lisence.


----------



## c. nuttee

New Zealanders story

I used to hate anybody who told me of the realities of living in France, shoot the messanger kinda thing. I just put my kid in his bed and he seems to be falling asleep. I was thinking about your common common immigration situation. As the USA has over 1 million immigrants a year. Lots of them.

I watched a friend from New Zealand go from point A to point B in the immigration process. I will describe it a bit. She wanted to work in the USA WORK not retire. So she decided the best way was to marry an American. She found a guy online and came to New Mexico USA.

I watched their courthouse marriage and their gentle holding hands for immigration. The woman from New Zealand with her new husband put up with him and all these hoops to jump and waited for her paperwork to process in immigration drinking cheap coffee while she lived off credit cards and a few dollar from her new husband.

Finally after a year she was able to convince immigration it was a real marriage after a lot of abuse by her new husband as she earned no money had a lot of control of her. She finally was able to apply for her social security number. She had been in the trucking business in New Zealand and a very capable and pretty girl with tight brown curls and just pretty.

So after 18 months her social security number finally came. She took off in her car and was never seen again by that internet guy. Immigration doesn't care about you after you get your green card and social security number. You are in the system and finished. But it took 18 months and she told me that she had friends that took two years. Hers was rushed because they could see the guy was a total idiot and she was cool. They rushed it for her. 

So it depends on your local office government workers. so don't have any fantasies about the process involved. immigrating is hard.

and only usa lisences work. only usa.

c. nuttee


----------



## Davis1

c. nuttee said:


> From the day you marry an american you will be waiting for permission to work.
> 
> First it will be just a process of going to immigration and presenting your marriage papers etc.
> 
> Than once you apply for your social security card it can take anywhere from eight months to a year and that application is done after your first step with immigration.
> 
> So, either plan on going to school as a foriegn student if you can but you will spend a lot of time in the USA waiting for a social security number. And they don't give those out instantly because of the instances of fake marriages.
> 
> So with the immigration process and waiting for your permisison to work which will be your social security number. You will definately be not able to work minimally one year and often times two years.
> 
> I mean I wish I could tell you differently. And you will not be able to be an electrician once you finally get your social security number unless you get
> a USA lisence.


More Incredible nonsense


----------



## c. nuttee

I also have an American friend in England. So you tell me how long it takes from the time of a new marriage for a person to be employable in England? Is it instantaneous? So from you new marriage in the USA you better have saved some coffee money. And enough for more than a year or two of coffees. 

Sincerely, C. Nuttee

you are in denial bloke or dude or whatever


----------



## UKSA

c. nuttee said:


> I also have an American friend in England. So you tell me how long it takes from the time of a new marriage for a person to be employable in England? Is it instantaneous? So from you new marriage in the USA you better have saved some coffee money. And enough for more than a year or two of coffees.
> 
> Sincerely, C. Nuttee
> 
> you are in denial bloke or dude or whatever


Thanks alot nutty your help was much appreciated!!


----------



## c. nuttee

*immigrating is tough*



UKSA said:


> Thanks alot nutty your help was much appreciated!!


Immigrating is tough but you can do it and marrying an american is a sure fire
way to eventually be able to work. being english speaking is a huge leg up.
so if you have a few years and lots of polite persistence in the system, you
shoud be fine.

sorry to be so harsh, i had to learn the hard way coming to france with stars in my eyes about immigrating at 40.

you can do it but the streets are not paved in gold in the usa, nor in france

c. nuttee


----------



## Fatbrit

UKSA said:


> Thanks alot nutty your help was much appreciated!!


Nuttee's information is substantially WRONG!


----------



## c. nuttee

*sugar*

I am a nurse from the USA in France. I WANT people to go to the USA. There is a lot of fantasy about the troubles of immigrating. Just stay in the reality of the situation. 

C. Nuttee


----------



## Fatbrit

c. nuttee said:


> I am a nurse from the USA in France. I WANT people to go to the USA. There is a lot of fantasy about the troubles of immigrating. Just stay in the reality of the situation.
> 
> C. Nuttee


There's a lot of fantasy in your posts! They are full of untruths, half truths, and ambiguity....yet you write with an authoritative style. At the moment I've decided to leave them with a public warning on them so that readers will realize there is no reality there.

There's never been much problem immigrating to the US if you're married to a USC. Despite your strange claims, it does not matter where you are married. Nor does it matter how long you have been married except that with an immigrant visa you will need to file to remove conditional status in the 90 day window before the second anniversary. Your claims about length of time to obtain work permission and time to 
receive a social security card have no grounding in reality.


----------



## twostep

At least he/she/it is rather entertaining. Hopefully noone will take the posts serious or spread them as forum gospel.


----------



## c. nuttee

ok, you will walk off a plane and be handed a gold credit card. c


----------



## c. nuttee

More seriously, your work skills will be obsolete and it will take some time
to get permission to work. Fortunately you will speak english which is in 
advance of many people. C. Nuttee


----------



## Fatbrit

c. nuttee said:


> More seriously, your work skills will be obsolete and it will take some time
> to get permission to work. Fortunately you will speak english which is in
> advance of many people. C. Nuttee


Who are you replying to with this post?


----------



## Fatbrit

c. nuttee said:


> ok, you will walk off a plane and be handed a gold credit card. c


Immigration is the way it is. However, it is not the way you describe it in any of your posts on this thread.


----------



## Bevdeforges

c. nuttee said:


> Immigrating is tough but you can do it and marrying an american is a sure fire
> way to eventually be able to work.


You do realize, of course, that marrying an American *IN ORDER TO* get a visa and/or green card is a very serious violation of American law that can get you jail time and a very stiff fine.

I'm sure you didn't intend to recommend that anyone marry an American in order to be able to work in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

